# Medicare bilateral reimbursement



## KMCFADYEN (Aug 27, 2013)

Is anyone having problems with Medicare bilateral reimbursement. Specifically, we are billing large joint injections (20610) with a 50 modifier to Palmetto GBA JII. They are supposed to reimburse at 150% but are only reimbursing for a single injection.


----------



## bclements02 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Brenda*

I had the same problem with a dry eye test I was billing for.  The would not allow the 50 modifier.  I have to bill it on two line items with the RT and LT modifier with 1 unit.  Hope this helps.


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 27, 2013)

You could get an example of a previous claim by the same carrier and have them over the phone compare it to the claim in question. They might have a system error.


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 1, 2013)

I've never been able to get payment for 20610-50 from any carrier here in Florida. I've always had to break them apart unto the two sides.


----------

